# A Very Savage Game!



## Phantom of the Mind (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello all!  First time poster.

I recently started the Savage Tide from Dungeon magazine.  We started our own forum with characters, recaps, shops, etc.  Here's the link:

http://savagetide.myfreeforum.org 

Any feedback is welcome!


----------

